# Piratecat here - log in problems



## KidCthulhu (Dec 9, 2004)

Hmmm, interesting. I've heard from both a moderator (Pielorinho) and a member (Devilish) that they are unable to log in. That's a little tricky, because I'm not currently logged in (obviously) and I'm loath to log out and log in again as Piratecat without first alerting people to the problem. We're having extreme slowness, but I don't know if the problem is related or not.

If I don't post again as Piratecat within fifteen minutes or so, I can not log back in and will be incommunicado until the problem is fixed. Email me (email in the sticky thread in this forum) as needed!

- Piratecat


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 9, 2004)

Nope, I'm in. I'll have Pielorinho re-try.  If anyone else is having this problem, please email me.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 9, 2004)

Okay, I'm hearing from lots of folks. Question: people who get a "permission denied" screen when trying to post or log in, do you have firewalls? We just made a security change that may be conflicting with the firewall.

Email me at kevin at kulp dot org, please, with details.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 10, 2004)

Michael is working on fixing the problem. If anyone WAS blocked but no longer is, please post here.


----------



## BOZ (Dec 10, 2004)

looks like my sob story worked, here i am.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm trying to delete an old attackment and then readd an updated version. I get the permission denied screen. Very strange.

[EDIT]
In order to post this message, I had to disable my firewall. That is NOT a good thing. Hoping this gets fixed soon.
[/EDIT]

KF72


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 10, 2004)

Testing..

EDIT: Knight - I cannot duplicate this error.  Try dumping your cookies and logging back in from www.enworld.org NOT enworld.cyberstreet.com


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 10, 2004)

I have removed the sec blocks in an attempt to diagnose the problems we've had with logins today.  However, at some point I will have to reinstall them.  Please email me at mlmorr "zero" AT uky dot edu
if you have a problem.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 10, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> I have removed the sec blocks in an attempt to diagnose the problems we've had with logins today.  However, at some point I will have to reinstall them.  Please email me at mlmorr "zero" AT uky dot edu
> if you have a problem.




I can now login and post again. I'll let you know if I have any other problems. Thanks for all your hard work Michael.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 10, 2004)

I can get back in since the last change.

 What is it that is being changed that HAS to changew that keeps so many from posting?


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 10, 2004)

Knightfall, can you get in since your email to me? Just want to make sure.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Dec 10, 2004)

Wow, that is strange, I never had that problem*must have special EnWorld cookies, from ages beyond  *


----------



## thatdarncat (Dec 10, 2004)

Hrmmm there was supposed to be a ceramic DM story around here somewhere... I think that's what the sign said anyways.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 10, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Knightfall, can you get in since your email to me? Just want to make sure.




Everything is good with me, gato pirata con gancho!


----------



## diaglo (Dec 10, 2004)

i had the problem(permission denied to post) yesterday also starting around 230pm EST but it corrected itself before 300pm EST.


----------



## DaveMage (Dec 10, 2004)

I had the same problem as Diaglo from around 2:00 - 2:30.


----------



## Trainz (Dec 10, 2004)

Crossing fingers...

...

YEAH ! It works ! Thanks !


----------



## Everett (Dec 10, 2004)

Checking now.  I've had no problems.


----------



## Doc_Souark (Dec 10, 2004)

See what y'all did ! You brought me back


----------

